# "Moving Skies" - 4K Timelapse Video



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2017 às 15:59)

Gostaria de partilhar aqui o novo vídeo da ExtremAtmosfera, intitulado "Moving Skies".
É uma primeira incursão neste tipo de vídeo, produzido integralmente com planos timelapse e em 4K, captados maioritariamente no Algarve e com 2 planinhos dos EUA (da altura do projecto "No Caminho dos Tornados").

Espero que gostem!


----------



## Toby (28 Jan 2017 às 19:41)




----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2017 às 00:33)

Toby disse:


>



Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2017 às 14:24)

Grande video, parabéns!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2017 às 23:17)

MSantos disse:


> Grande video, parabéns!



Obrigado!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2017 às 04:47)

Excecional, parabéns. Cinematografia excelente também.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Excecional, parabéns. Cinematografia excelente também.



Muito obrigado SpiderVV


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Gostaria de partilhar aqui o novo vídeo da ExtremAtmosfera, intitulado "Moving Skies".
> É uma primeira incursão neste tipo de vídeo, produzido integralmente com planos timelapse e em 4K, captados maioritariamente no Algarve e com 2 planinhos dos EUA (da altura do projecto "No Caminho dos Tornados").
> 
> Espero que gostem!


Que espectáculo muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruival (31 Jan 2017 às 21:16)

Isto está muito bom!  E quando eu pensava que ja tinha acabado ainda levo com aqueles relâmpagos! 

Enviado do meu SM-T520 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

Fantástico, parabéns pelo vídeo!


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

António josé Sales disse:


> Que espectáculo muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





ruival disse:


> Isto está muito bom!  E quando eu pensava que ja tinha acabado ainda levo com aqueles relâmpagos!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T520 através de Tapatalk





Fil disse:


> Fantástico, parabéns pelo vídeo!



Muito obrigado pessoal!  Venham mais céus ainda mais fotogénicos...


----------

